# It's My Anniversary



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Anniversary watch, that is. 

This has been a bit of a grail watch for me and I've been lusting after one these for several years. Yes, it's an Bulova Accutron Spaceview but not any common-or-garden Spaceview, I have plenty of those already... :beee:.

The case shape should give it away. It's a Accutron Anniversary Spaceview....only made in 1975 to celebrate 100 years of Bulova watches. Because they were only made in one year, the cases and movements lack the normal letter-and-number dating code that all Accutrons normally have.

Accutron Anniversary Spaceviews are not that uncommon but they are nearly always in gold plated cases. But a few were made in stainless steel and it's always been the stainless steel version that I've wanted.

And the icing on the cake? Well, that ultra rare bracelet clasp of course with the "100" logo. Now I just need to look after this watch...the last time I had to obtain one of these signed Anniversary mineral crystals, it cost over Â£100 :cry2:


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)




----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Wow Paul.  That is stunning! :yes: Lovely watch. :thumbup: Enjoy it.

Mike


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

love the bulova logo shaped case - how many companies could do that?


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

A lovely looking watch Paul, although my personal favourite is the day date with it at the top by the number 12...........


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

scottswatches said:


> love the bulova logo shaped case - how many companies could do that?


I also have a ladies Anniversary in the same case style (below). They are meant to resemble a tuning fork.












harryblakes7 said:


> A lovely looking watch Paul, although my personal favourite is the day date with it at the top by the number 12...........


You mean the UpDowns? Yes, very nice 2182 Accutrons....


----------



## StephenOrlac (Nov 29, 2012)

Stunning


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

No....I'm not jealous......who? me? Nooooooo....not in the slightest bit jealous.....blimmin'eck, Paul...I'd just like to get hold of a normal stainless TV cased one...I've been looking ever since I joined the forum! Seriously, though that is superb...enjoy...I bet Dave (Martinus Scriblerus) will be along soon...


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Yes the up downs  i love them, only have this one but want to add to my collection........... :yes:


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

Nice, looks like it's been looked after - the case graining is very sharp.

I succumbed and got a spaceview last week. Just the basic gold plated type, but I like it and it's got a few "oo, that looks interesting" comments at work.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Simply stunning Paul, just another sign that watch design in the 70's really was special - Perfect case too :yes:


----------



## MerlinShepherd (Sep 18, 2011)

What a beauty Paul. Let's go for a roast to celebrate sometime in the not-too-distant!


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

MerlinShepherd said:


> What a beauty Paul. Let's go for a roast to celebrate sometime in the not-too-distant!


Now you're talking! PM me whenever you're ready Merlin. Deep Sea still running OK? :huh:


----------



## Littlelegs (Dec 4, 2011)

That is a beautiful watch....) love the case shape and the orange 2nd hand. Enjoy.


----------



## ~tc~ (Nov 1, 2013)

Great watch!


----------



## maverick343432 (Aug 8, 2013)

I think you've just inspired a lot of peoples next purchase. :lol:


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

Nearly the same, but slimmer ? Mike


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

dobra said:


> Nearly the same, but slimmer ? Mike


Very nice Mike!

Yours is the symmetrical TV case and produced for a number of years I think. I must resist!


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Silver Hawk said:


> dobra said:
> 
> 
> > Nearly the same, but slimmer ? Mike
> ...


Yep...that's exactly the one I'm after.


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

A very cool watch Paul.

Love the original band.


----------



## spaceslug (Dec 3, 2011)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Yep...that's exactly the one I'm after.


Me too Rog......... FIGHT! :nhl_fight:


----------



## simonpj145 (Jan 4, 2013)

These watches are incredible. I'm about to scoot around researching prices. And as this is my 50th post that will also include the sales area of this forum...


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

spaceslug said:


> Roger the Dodger said:
> 
> 
> > Yep...that's exactly the one I'm after.
> ...


Well that is three of then..... :starwars:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Silver Hawk said:


> spaceslug said:
> 
> 
> > Roger the Dodger said:
> ...


....us?.....I can't beleive that in all the years you've been servicing these fabulous watches, Paul, you haven't got a 'TV' in your collection.....I was going to ask Dave (Martinus) if he had a surplus one....but I guess you've already been there before me.... :yes:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

martinus_scriblerus said:


> A very cool watch Paul.
> 
> Love the original band.


I knew he'd be along......Hi, Dave! :notworthy:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

simonpj145 said:


> These watches are incredible. I'm about to scoot around researching prices. And as this is my 50th post that will also include the sales area of this forum...


Good luck with that search ol' pal......I (and just about every one else here) have been doing that for the last few years...... :lol:


----------



## simonpj145 (Jan 4, 2013)

Roger the Dodger said:


> simonpj145 said:
> 
> 
> > These watches are incredible. I'm about to scoot around researching prices. And as this is my 50th post that will also include the sales area of this forum...
> ...


 and after all my hard work too...


----------



## Nodilis (Oct 21, 2013)

That is very interseting watch. Have to say havent seen that yet


----------



## GeeBeeFlyer (Jul 19, 2014)

One for the vault!

Wayne


----------



## MrJones (Aug 24, 2014)

Beautiful. And that bracelet... Stunning.

A tip for anyone looking for an anniversary... Use the search term Accutron Centenario - this will reveal anniversary watches for sale in Italy. There is nothing interesting there now, but there have been three items under Â£400 in the last month (two gold, one inox). Just leave enough budget to have the item serviced by Paul.


----------



## setover (Aug 12, 2014)

Nice watch!It's worth collecting... :yes:


----------

